# New fly swap! Anyone?



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm as bored as any trout fisherman can be in January. Is anyone up for a swap?You name the poison and I'll be "Doctor Feelgood". Trout is the game,so claim your name.Streamers,nymphs,dries[mice????!]........Steel,browns,brookies? What is good,you tell me!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Has not been a MS swap for awhile. I would be willing to join in. My preference would be Dries or Mice for Browns.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Watching..... Can't tie much. Figure out what and I will see if.LOL


----------



## Hunt-N-Camp (Nov 26, 2006)

Anybody ever swap fly's for some extra change?

I'm going to need an assortment to fill a new fly box that Santa brought me for Christmas. Otherwise I am willing to swap some originals tied by my son that begins a tying class in a couple weeks...... I'm sure they will be "one of a kinds".


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Hunt-N-Camp said:


> .... I'm sure they will be "one of a kinds".


As are all of mine, even when I try to tie one like one I just made. :lol:


----------



## Hunt-N-Camp (Nov 26, 2006)

ESOX said:


> As are all of mine, even when I try to tie one like one I just made. :lol:


 
You might get somebody to swap for that new craw fly that you posted. It looked good to me.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

If I buy some flys to swap, would that be ok?
lol, my flys are not up to par with your guy's flys, so I'm out.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

UBDSLO1 said:


> If I buy some flys to swap, would that be ok?
> lol, my flys are not up to par with your guy's flys, so I'm out.


Trust me, these guys will take ANYTHING. You should have seen the crap I traded in for good stuff last winter. Get in. 



> You might get somebody to swap for that new craw fly that you posted. It looked good to me


I would be willing to offer up the craw, size 2,4,*6?* please don't say smaller, please really.


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm with esox on this one (like most of the time). I'm not a trout tier. I'm a big fly ( bass/pike) tier. All of my drys for trout were tied by my X's dad. Now I would love to do a pike or bass swap.
Undertow


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Then make it a whatever you want to tie. There are a number of reasons to have a swap, mostly just to get everybody participating and tying.

I have Deputy's first flys from his first swap, as well as AlexSalmon's flys from his first swap. Pretty amazing to see the change over the years.

I still stick the good guys with some crap, but it's a little bit better crap then when I started tying.

I hope those that are just starting will join in. It's good experience and gives you an assortment of flys for examples.

It also gives you a goal to shoot for. In this forum we have some guys that tie magnificent flys. Holding a fly that another man tied gives you an apprecation for the time and skill invested.


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

Alright,pike and bass,too. I mean,it's not like I don't ever fish for them. I still haven't set a deadline,but 5-10 tiers is about all the names and shipping addresses I could handle.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'll be in, #6 craws. I had best get busy. Actual number of swappers doesn't matter, I was going to tie up a bunch anyhow.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

You know, as I rethink this, I have a top water bug I will make for the swap. #10. Ought to work for bass and gills, although it is supposedly a trout bug.
Anybody who reads Hatches might have a good idea what I am tying.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

...and ready to do some tying. 

I tied a few elk hair emergers that were in the winter issue of fly tier that turned out pretty good and some of the microstones too.... but I'll wait to see what the theme for this swap will be before I make my choice of fly to tie.


2 paws.... I believe you probably have one of my first flies somewhere in your collection too


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

You're right, I do, but you started out pretty good.............nobody could tell it was your first.

I still blush when I think about the first fly I stuck you poor guys with


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

I changed my mind I'm in. I was gonna tie up a bunch of flashy things but after digging through my tying stuff I decided I'm gonna do up a batch of EP minnows. It will take a little more time but there more fun to tie and a little bit of a challenge. Just let me know when and were to ship um axis.
Undertow


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm a new tier that might be interested in giving it a shot (if you don't mind my masterpieces). Was a theme decided?


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

Well I was thinking trout,but after a little more thought,warm water species started sounding like fun. Seeing as most "trout" streamers and bugs work equally well for smallies and vice versa,we could do a warm water swap[bass,pike or panfish] I was thinking about a February 1st deadline as it should be ample time(I'm flexible so let me know if that is too soon).Room for up to 10 tiers.

If anyone has another idea,I'm game.

If not,I believe we have a show of six hands so far(?). Room for four more if anyone else is interested and don't hesitate if your new at tying. Ugly bugs catch fish,too.Trust me!

I'll PM everyone my address later.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> Ugly bugs catch fish,too.Trust me!


A fortunate truth. 

How about we just call it a tiers choice?
Fish don't care what kind of fly we call it, they either call it dinner or they don't.
My first steelhead on my own bug was on a "bass fly". LOL


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

axisgear said:


> Well I was thinking trout,but after a little more thought,warm water species started sounding like fun. Seeing as most "trout" streamers and bugs work equally well for smallies and vice versa,we could do a warm water swap[bass,pike or panfish] I was thinking about a February 1st deadline as it should be ample time(I'm flexible so let me know if that is too soon).Room for up to 10 tiers.
> 
> If anyone has another idea,I'm game.
> 
> ...


I'll join in. 

It'll be my first swap, but I think I'm getting pretty decent on the vice.

Thanks


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

That is a good looking fly TT. 

I'll take two dozen, can you mail them overnight?:evil:

You even tied it on one of my favorite hooks. Can't beat that. 

I can't wait to see the rest of them. Happy tying everyone.


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

It doesn't have a name[some kind of pseudo muddler thing] and I don't have any examples to show right now,but it's big,flashy and yellow.Plus it catches smallies like crazy......for me at least.:lol:

Here's a crappy photo of it for now.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

tonight after work...

Axis... I still had your address from a previous transaction 

I'm sending a couple extra skunks in olive and brown and you can keep the 10th cricket instead of sending it back to me... thanks for hosting!

I should get these out monday....








[/IMG]

1 axisgear=?

2 ESOX=#6 craws

3 Undertow= EP minnows

4 tommytubular= dry cricket

5 2PawsRiver=sculpin

6 sweet tree=hex nymph

7 flyfishinchristian=?

8 Rumajz=?

9 RTCFire= Hendricksons/Renegades

10 Quacker Whacker=?

and Rumajz...

Thanks for the compliment....but I'm not sure about 2 dozen overnight!

I did tie a few extra and have some other colors of skunks. We can work out a trade on the side if ya wish.


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

Great tie Tom! I look forward to using it[before it gets caught in a tree!]:lol:

Thank you to everyone who joined.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Oh man, this is not going well. For those of you that were concerned about being good, or new, this should put you at ease:lol:

Bear in mind this is my best one yet and it's good side.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Well only a couple more to go, but I need some supplies to finish. I ordered from Stockards on Sunday, knowing them it will be here Weds at the latest.


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

Me too. Just finish painting the popper heads. For future reference, buy the pre-painted heads.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

I finished up tonight. Should be in the mail within a couple days...


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

It may take me a little time to get mine finished,but I'm still on schedule for Feb.1[two finished]. I somehow managed to hit my thumb with a hammer this weekend.......:yikes: 

No worries,it's not the first,nor will it be the last.


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

Mine are done, should be out next week.
Here's a pic of a couple

Undertow


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

Undertow said:


> Mine are done, should be out next week.
> Here's a pic of a couple
> 
> Undertow


Great looking streamers,Josh! I can't wait to use them!


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm finally done...have mercy, I'm new to this.


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

I look forward to seeing everyone's creations.I received flyfishinchristian's in the mail on Friday(Thanks,by the way  ). I'm almost there,myself.

I can't wait 'til spring!


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

Here it is, be in the mail monday or tuesday.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

ARRGH, still no package. Stockards shipped it Monday, it had better be here tomorrow.


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow! That is a really cool looking popper.



QuackerWhacker said:


> Here it is, be in the mail monday or tuesday.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I got the flies done yesterday, but now that I am awake I can see I need a few more. Some of these are pretty ugly. I'll get them out in the next day or two.


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

I have received two packages so far and I am done as well. Let me know if you will have trouble meeting the deadline,I'm very flexible.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Nice looking flies/poppers

That popper looks labor intensive and very nice

mine made the automated post office trip today. I keep forgetting you can mail these things 24 hours a day.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

GEEZ I realized these things have been sitting here done for a while..now to flippin MAIL them. 
Yes, I am a moron.:lol:


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Got mine too...

Thanks gentlemen...

and thanks for hosting axis... I told you to keep the extra cricket... but I'll find some use for it:lol:


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

tommytubular said:


> Got mine too...
> 
> Thanks gentlemen...
> 
> and thanks for hosting axis... I told you to keep the extra cricket... but I'll find some use for it:lol:


Sorry Tom...I was too confused!:tdo12: I did not want to over extend my welcome.Thank you all. You are TOO kind.I hope everyone got their ten and I hope they were all different.If they are ,you're welcome,if not I am sorry.

Have fun fishing the new patterns and I hope some of them opened your fishing horizons a bit.

Good luck!

Shawn...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Great bugs guys, I look forward to soaking them all.
Thanks for hosting Axis.


----------

